# Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!



## JPBECK (Nov 25, 2002)

Every time we shop at Camping World I feel like I'm being price gouged. Has anyone else ever had the nerve to ask one of the salespersons for help? They look at you as though you have just asked them for thier first born. Is it just the store in Colton?


----------



## hertig (Nov 25, 2002)

Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Must be, the one in Tucson is just fine.  The people are as helpful and friendly as can be, and the prices are no worse than anywhere else (particularly with the President Club discount, a coupon and the sale price).  I am as fond as low prices as anybody, and I find I can get things at the lowest price at Camping World at least 50% of the time, and when there is a better price available, it usually involves something being special ordered.


----------



## JPBECK (Nov 25, 2002)

Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I saw a Generac *4000XL* on sale there for *$899 (club member price sale)* If you are not a member you pay *$1000.00 *

At The Home Depot the Generac *4000EXL* is for sale at the regularly price for *$690.00*. I know what your going to say "It's not the same item. Your right the *4000EXL* is better! It is the exact same as the 4000xl but it has an electric start as well as a pull start feature! How do you explain a two or three hundred dollar difference in price?


----------



## hertig (Nov 25, 2002)

Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Ah, I see, you are comparing specialty store prices with commonly available items.  Of COURSE you can do better on items which Home Depot or CostCo carries.  But on specialty items, Camping World is competitive a fair amount of the time, and usually very conveniant


----------



## JPBECK (Nov 25, 2002)

Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

What specially item does Camping World sell that you cant get any where else that sells camping/ RV supplies.


----------



## hertig (Nov 25, 2002)

Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Very little, if anything.  But in my case, they are closer, have more items in stock and at least some of the time are the best or at least reasonably priced.  Of course, I go to CostCo/Home Depot/ACE hardware first, but if they don't have it, Camping World is usually my best bet.  If you've got a better RV store there, that is your good fortune.


----------



## Adam (Nov 26, 2002)

Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I wouldn't say I dislike shopping at camping world, as I don't have one locally I shop there via the internet.I have found them to be very friendly and helpful when I have needed customer service via the phone. Now about their pricing, on a majority of there items they are on the high side to say the least but they will price match any same item from another store or internet site without hesitation and if you are a president club member they will even give you an additional 10% off that price match!!! So no I can't say I hate shopping there as I quite enjoy it!!!

Adam


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2002)

Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Kinda feel like I have been gouged on most EVERYTHING I have bought lately :laugh: .  Tags, Taxes, insurance, Doctors (OUCH) Medecine. Well, did get a good buy on a tow bar off e-bay    Course when I sell my labor or anything don't seem like I,m gouging :laugh:


----------



## JPBECK (Nov 27, 2002)

Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

It must be just the shop in Culton Ca. I wouldn't mind paying a little more for the services they provide and the convenience of getting everthing in one place if the service was good.


----------



## JRR (Feb 17, 2010)

RE: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Shopping at Camping World in Mesa, AZ is never fun.  Long lines usually caused by new Presidents Club members filling out the paperwork to join.

Service department does a great job but rips you off to do it.

$45 is added to the bill for "Shop Fees".  

They also bill a one hour diagnostic fee just to visually inspect a problem with the coach.  Without turning a wrench you are charged $120.  If you have them fix the problem, the $120 is still charged to you.

So they take $165 out of your wallet like a pickpocket.

Notice I do not say they do a bad job at service.  But they sure do rip you off with fictious fees.


----------



## LEN (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I really do very little at Camping World, but do a bit time to time. In their defense for above post, I think a lot has to do with someone coming in with a problem spending shop time for the diagnosis, then going elsewhere for the fix or fixing it them self when they know what the problem is. Home Depot charges to do estimates but is charged back against the bill. As far as shop fees,charge me if you use it but not just across  the board.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Well guys I used to go to CW,and I am a menber also. But since the 2 stores that are near me are over 100 miles away each. I can call Ken at Grand View Trailer Sales, or go on line and get it from his internet store cheaper than going to CW and that would include shipping charge. So I suggest you call Ken and order what you need.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I am in the same position.  The closest CW is close to 300 miles.  I will not pay their shipping cost.  Way to high.   :angry:   Good point Hollis.  If CW can get it so can Ken.       I would rather pay Ken for shipping then CW.   Even being a member of Camping World there really is no savings.   :dead:


----------



## utmtman (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I have had good and bad help from camping world.  I have also seen stores where the help is falling over you to help you and others where you were lucky if you could find someone to answer your questions.   I have found a lot of things that CW had that when shopping at other rv stores they could and did order them for me.  Where as cw has had the same items in stock.  Re: the shocks or supports for beds that have storage under them.  Some lamps for rv's.   The yellow jack blocks.  I have found the orange ones at other locations but have only found the good yellow ones at CW.  Try to get a motor home generator serviced at rv stores, not gonna happen, you will have to take it to a RV shop or CW.  I bought one of them power boxes last year that keeps your power at the same level, do not remember what they are called, but never have seen one at CW.   I found rv stores a year ago that had those neat whirly gig antenna flyers but never seen them at cw.  I agree that CW prices can be thru the roof but I have also found some items to be competitive and some items to be less in price.   You take the good with the bad in anything you buy now days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

for me ,, i also charge the one hr diagnostic fee ,, it is not that i am trying to rip anyone off ,, but some times that hr is barley enough ,, if anyone out there can find a problem on a genset not starting  ,, or a Energy managment system ,not working as it should ,, then i got a job opening for u ,, this stuff is gettin more and more complex ,, and the tools u need to diagnose this stuff is getting more expensive also ,, even some of the new high end MH's (i am talking 1 mil to 7 mil ones) have a onboard diagnostic system that is some what like u'r cars ,, u know when the ck engine light comes on ,, but most shops don't have that equipment ,, even most dealers do not ,, i do ,, and to tell u up front cost for the equip ,, is way over that 120 and hr that CW charges ,, the equip is over 10 grand ,, and the updates per yr ,, can run 500 a yr ,, and also , but i will shut up for now ,, cause i know if i keep going ,, i will cause a big  "issue" to arize on here ,, and i don't want that . :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## whitey (Feb 18, 2010)

RE: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Yes I do; I Took my MH that i had at that time to CW in Nashville and had a Davis tru  track 
put on it. We left the next morning heading for the house we had just got in Missisippi when
it fell off. I will not go backtheir again. :angry:  :angry:  :evil:


----------



## outdoors4ever (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

We prefer to patronize the dealer where we bought our rv, camping world sure has large selection but ther service has never been good imho and they are not much more than a glorified walmart. Anyway, that my .01 cent and thats all i have!


----------



## brodavid (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I agree, just look up Ken's site, punch in the store, order, sit back , get it in the mail or UPS, no hassles,


----------



## utmtman (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I am about to get myself beat to death but I gots to say what I gots to say.
  I remember when K-mart started and withing five to ten years everyone was complaining about them and their service.   And when Walmart came to be about 5 to 10 years later everyone started complaining about them.  Now you rarely hear of complaints against K-mart because they are no longer the big power that Walmart has become and yet both stores are a lot alike.  Same can be said for KOA when they started they were the cats meow now people complain about them.  Radio Shack was a great place to shop people claimed until all the new stores like Best Buy and Comp USA came into being than Radio Shack was a rip off.
  And Camping world as well is being bitched about.  It seems that the bigger a company gets the more the complaints.  I have had both good service and bad service at CW's, KOA's, Kmart, Walmart, and Radio Shacks.  I have also had good and bad service at RV Dealers.  One even called and emailed me offering me all kinds of deals if I would change my comments about that dealer on the RV Service site and in rv forums.  But I refused, because the tech was crappy and the service manager was protecting him, as was the business manager.  There is good and bad in every business we come across.
   My wife loves CW but she does not buy the things I buy from them and I do not care for some of their prices.  But some times they are more handy than rv dealers for getting what I need now rather than in 4 to 6 weeks from the dealers.   There is a small rv dealer around my old home town in Utah, they have always done me great but someone I know took his 5th Wheel to them and they did not do as good a job as he wanted or liked and he thinks they are the biggest ripoff in the state because of his unhappiness.
  Look at both sides of the coin.  I am sure Kens time in business has seen a bad apple in the business at least once whether it was a piss poor mechanic or a product that did not live up to its advertising.  It happens.  And I am not trying to back CW or knock Kens business, but I just get tired of listening to bashing because of the one time a person got a bad deal and thus refuses to ever go back or will forever bad mouth a business because of it.
  I worked at a tire store for a couple of years and considered them a great place and we had great business until one day one of the tire techs did not tighten the lugnuts down on a new Dodge Ram and all four new chrome rims and tires fell off not a block from the store, after pay out of all the damage costs to several cars and the suit by the truck owner we became the worst tire shop in the state, soon I quit cuz of lack of business and a year later they folded.  All because of one tire techs lack of following through.  There are people known as humans or homo sapiens that work at these businesses it is not always the business itself.


----------



## whitey (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

utmtman,

 what i ment to say was i will not go back to CW in Nashville. Because they hire day labors the one that work on my MH must been a wino. Our Motohome smell bad for a few days had to open all the windrows and let it air out, We have a CW in Ala. that i want to try out.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Guys, I hear bashings about our local CW, and other dealers as well.  I just hope they don't hear as much about ME!!  Everyone makes mistakes now and then.  It is how you handle the mistake that makes all the difference in the world.  You could do a thousand great jobs and screw up on one, and that is all everyone will hear about.  All I ask when I screw up, is for that person to give me the chance to make it right.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Well I have had bad luck and good luck. My good luck was at Kens, the bad luck was at Kens, the bad was I wasn't able to stay longer  :laugh: ... SORRY GUYS I JUST HAD TO DO IT, I do believe we all have had bad luck and good luck while we are shopping. If you don't let the manager or owner know there will never be a correction made to the problem. But first you have to make them aware. I have shopped at CW and had a good time, my last trip to CW I bought a cover for my MH as it was on sell. I gave them the size, they got it off the self . when I got home and went to install it , it it was for a 40' not a 36 which I have. I called and ask for a refund or replacement to fit my MH. I was told it was a on sell item and no return or swapped could happen. So now I have a 40'cover for a 36'MH. Lee WM is still my place to shop, I


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Well I have had bad luck and good luck. My good luck was at Kens, the bad luck was at Kens, the bad was I wasn't able to stay longer  :laugh: ... SORRY GUYS I JUST HAD TO DO IT, I do believe we all have had bad luck and good luck while we are shopping. If you don't let the manager or owner know there will never be a correction made to the problem. But first you have to make them aware. I have shopped at CW and had a good time, my last trip to CW I bought a cover for my MH as it was on sell. I gave them the size, they got it off the self . when I got home and went to install it , it it was for a 40' not a 36 which I have. I called and ask for a refund or replacement to fit my MH. I was told it was a on sell item and no return or swapped could happen. So now I have a 40'cover for a 36'MH. Lee WM is still my place to shop, I


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Well I have had bad luck and good luck. My good luck was at Kens, the bad luck was at Kens, the bad was I wasn't able to stay longer  :laugh: ... SORRY GUYS I JUST HAD TO DO IT, I do believe we all have had bad luck and good luck while we are shopping. If you don't let the manager or owner know there will never be a correction made to the problem. But first you have to make them aware. I have shopped at CW and had a good time, my last trip to CW I bought a cover for my MH as it was on sell. I gave them the size, they got it off the self . when I got home and went to install it , it it was for a 40' not a 36 which I have. I called and ask for a refund or replacement to fit my MH. I was told it was a on sell item and no return or swapped could happen. So now I have a 40'cover for a 36'MH. Lee WM is still my place to shop, I just love that store


----------



## C Nash (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Well said Lee and Fran :approve:


----------



## topdownman (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

Where I went over the top at Camping World was when I went to their Bowling Green location and bought two really nice lawn chairs.  They were $140 each.  The very next week, they went on sale for $70 each.  When I called the only way they would refund the difference was if I returned the first chairs and bought the new ones "on sale".  I wasn't going to drive 200 miles just for the refund.  Tpftt!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I agree with you Mark the drive plus cost for fuel /gas would have eaten up your refund. CW should have given you your refund difference. IMHO.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

good and bad , good points and when you are Rving , then great days


----------



## Shunpiker (Feb 24, 2010)

RE: Does anyone else hate shopping at Camping World!

I make RV purchases online and for miscellaneous -----Walmart conglomerate!

CW is my last resort for service,,,,,,welll,,,they are not even a resort, last or otherwise.........


----------



## ewnh (Aug 28, 2014)

Bad service is a direct result of how they treat the employees!!!!!


----------



## ewnh (Aug 28, 2014)

Of course there should be a diagnostic fee!!!  And shop supplies are not free for CW so yes the customers pays also!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 1, 2014)

It does seem like their prices are somewhat inflated. As others have mentioned, most everything they sell you can get elsewhere. However...we needed new tires for our Alpenlite (G rated) and without a doubt, Camping World had the cheapest price ($304) In addition I was given a rebate coupon for $25 per tire making a GY G614 RST $279.00. Still expensive but a lot less than I could get it elsewhere. Also thought I would have them repack bearings while the wheels are off...$229.00 for double axle which is also about $50 less than RV dealers/service centers in our area. Camping World is only about 25 miles down the road for us.


----------



## rvguy43 (Sep 26, 2014)

JPBECK;n1290 said:
			
		

> Every time we shop at Camping World I feel like I'm being price gouged.
> 
> I haven't found Camping World to be so bad. Actually, I like them a lot.  However, if you price-compare big ticket items, like tires, that you can find at other stores, you will find better deals.  I have had work done on my RV at a number of Camping Worlds.  It was very hit or miss.  Check their work before you leave town.
> 
> Check out the eBook, "Small House, Big Yard" for more experiences.


----------

